
11 meter wide asteroid passing close to Earth today (11am EST) - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/11-meter-wide-asteroid-passing-close-to-earth-today-20120127/
======
tocomment
How hard would it be to trap this in our orbit for future mining? Or bring it
in for a soft landing?

Any idea how much it weighs? Would there be enough material to make it
worthwhile?

